# Electronic measuring devices... what's best?



## Mr.Manjushri (2 Nov 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm on the search for electronic measuring equipment which can give me reliable, accurate and repeatable water chemistry readings. I'm a little overwhelmed by the array of devices out there, and would appreciate any advice on which brands/models are worth investing in. 
Also what does one really need in addition to a pH reader? I can imagine a TDS reader could come in handy, but what about Redox? 
Your shared experience would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Vazkez (2 Nov 2014)

Mr.Manjushri said:


> Also what does one really need in addition to a pH reader?



Nothing: )


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Nov 2014)

Vazkez said:


> [quote="Mr.Manjushri, post: 373993, member: 10062"
> Also what does one really need in addition to a pH reader?



Nothing: )[/quote]
Unless you keep fancy shrimp


----------



## Mr.Manjushri (2 Nov 2014)

OK, so what about brands? Hanna OK?


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Nov 2014)

I use a hannah HI98129 combo meter. I would avoid those crappy red and yellow ones from ebay but there are some cheaper options availiable


----------



## sanj (2 Nov 2014)

What are you intending on keeping that you feel you need this equipment? I do have a TDS meters from when I had a reef tank, useful if you keep more sensitive fauna like Cristal reds or finicky soft water fish species... but otherwise not necessary, however if you like gadgets...


----------

